# CD-ROM access in wine



## amiramix (Mar 22, 2016)

I couldn't find any recent post about it. Don't people use CD-ROM under wine or they never have problems? I am trying to rip CD audio with dBpoweramp CD Ripper. This is my configuration so far:


```
g@crayon2:~/.wine/dosdevices % l
total 3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 g  g  10  4 Mar 21:27 c: -> ../drive_c
lrwxr-xr-x  1 g  g  7 22 Mar 17:02 d: -> /mnt/cd
lrwxr-xr-x  1 g  g  8 22 Mar 17:06 d:: -> /dev/cd0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 g  g  7 22 Mar 16:38 h: -> /home/g
lrwxr-xr-x  1 g  g  5 22 Mar 16:55 m: -> /mnt/
lrwxr-xr-x  1 g  g  1  4 Mar 21:27 z: -> /
```


```
g@crayon2:/mnt % ls -l | grep cd
drwxr-xr-x  2 g  g  2 22 Mar 17:07 cd
```

winecfg sees the drive and even reads the drive serial. However, I had to manually set it to Type CD-ROM. The screenshot is attached to this thread.

When I start dBpoweramp it doesn't see the drive. I hear that it tries to read it but then gives up and says that no CD is inserted. Any ideas where and how to configure it?


----------



## tingo (Mar 22, 2016)

FWIW, I was going to answer "I don't use CD-ROMs anymore", but I do indeed rip my audio CDs. I use audio/abcde for that. No wine needed.


----------



## amiramix (Mar 22, 2016)

I am looking for something that supports AccurateRip. I don't think audio/abcde supports it. The only tool on FreeBSD that seems to support it is audio/cuetools, but it doesn't support updating the database. Only two tools are able to update the database, EAC and dBpoweramp. Not that I need to update the database but would be good to know anyway why wine doesn't see my CD-ROM regardless of the use it with the CD ripping software.


----------

